# Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?



## solifischer (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo Boardmitglieder|wavey:
habe das Gerücht gehört, dass das Blut vom All fiftig wär.
Stimmt es oder ist es nur ein Face

Mfg Felix


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*

fiftig ;+

Face (=Gesicht) ;+


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*

Fiftig nicht, aber giftig. Aalblut sollte nicht an Schleimhäute, Augen und offene Wunden gelangen.

@Rubberduck

Du hast doch verstanden was er meint oder nicht?


----------



## AndreL (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*



solifischer schrieb:


> Hallo Boardmitglieder|wavey:
> habe das Gerücht gehört, dass das Blut vom All fiftig wär.
> Stimmt es oder ist es nur ein Face
> 
> Mfg Felix



Ich weiß nicht genau ob es wirklich giftig ist, was ich weiß ist das es sobald es in offene Wunden kommt Entzündungen hervorruft.


----------



## celler (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*

entzündungen=blutvergiftung......

also,grob gesagt,aalblut nicht an offene wunden oder eben an schleimhäute(z.b. in den mund) kommen lassen.
es ist nicht so wie schlangen gift,es ist einfach nur verdrecktes blut(aal=aasfresser)


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*



solifischer schrieb:


> Hallo Boardmitglieder|wavey:
> habe das Gerücht gehört, dass das Blut vom All fiftig wär.
> Stimmt es oder ist es nur ein Face
> 
> Mfg Felix




Hallo Felix,

also _*fiftig*_ ist das Blut vom Aal nicht! Und ein face (Gesicht) ist es auch nicht!

Was es allerdings ist, es ist frisch (also flüssig), in ungegartem Zustand, ganz schön giftig!


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*



celler schrieb:


> entzündungen=blutvergiftung......
> 
> also,grob gesagt,aalblut nicht an offene wunden oder eben an schleimhäute(z.b. in den mund) kommen lassen.
> es ist nicht so wie schlangen gift,es ist einfach nur verdrecktes blut(aal=aasfresser)






Woher stammt denn diese kuriose Theorie?|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Norbi (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*

(aal=aasfresser) 
Das würde ich mal überdenken!!!!!


----------



## Mr Fangnix (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*

also ich hab mal ein aal gefangen  und hatte ein kleinen Kratzer an der Hand  am nächsten tag hatte ich da ne Warze war schon  sehr kurios ...


----------



## maesox (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*



Mr Fangnix schrieb:


> also ich hab mal ein aal gefangen und hatte ein kleinen Kratzer an der Hand am nächsten tag hatte ich da ne Warze war schon sehr kurios ...


 






Daß frisches Aalblut giftig ist wußte ich,aber daß es Warzen hervorzaubert,ist mir neu!!|rolleyes|supergri


----------



## SergioTübingen (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*

Das können auch nur Hexen-Aale die in der Walpurigsnacht auf dem Blocksberg gefangen werden! Eigentlich kriegt man die Warze dann aber immer auf der Nase..


----------



## Blauzahn (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*

Hier steckt Potenzial drin,
ich lehn mich mal zurück und versüße mir etwas den Feierabend :q


----------



## u-see fischer (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*

Hier mal eine Info aus Wikipedia:

Das Blut des Aals enthält ein hämolytisches Gift (Ichthyotoxin), welches allerdings beim Kochen, Braten oder Räuchern neutralisiert wird. Aalblut sollte daher nicht mit den Augen oder Schleimhäuten in Berührung kommen. Das kann zu Lähmungserscheinungen oder Erbrechen führen.

Das hängt in keinster Weise mit der Ernähung des Aals zu zusammen. Das Gift ist ein Eiweißgift, das seine Giftigkeit bei Temperaturen größer 60°C-70°C verliert. Daher darf Aal nie roh verzert werden.

Grüße
U-See Fischer


----------



## maesox (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*



SergioTübingen schrieb:


> Das können auch nur Hexen-Aale die in der Walpurigsnacht auf dem Blocksberg gefangen werden! Eigentlich kriegt man die Warze dann aber immer auf der Nase..


 






Nämlich so:


http://img32.*ih.us/img32/3004/warze.jpg



@u-see fischer



Sauber!! Dann wär das ja geklärt!!


----------



## HOX (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*

Schon kurios, was der gemeine Bild-Leser hier wieder zusammenträgt....

Fakt ist, dass im Blut von Aalen einfach bestimmte Eiweiße enthalten sind, die eine blutzersetzende Wirkung auf Säugetiere haben.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*

Ich habe gehört,dass Aalblut andere Eiweißverbindungen hat,als unser Blut und es daher
zu Unverträglichkeiten kommt,b.z.w im schlimmsten Fall,zu Allergischen Reaktionen bis zum Schock kommt,wenn es in Kontakt zu unserem Blut kommt.
Wenn es allerdings gegart ist (Temperatur über 42°),wird das Eiweiß zerstört und ist dann
ungefährlich.

Taxidermist


----------



## SergioTübingen (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*



maesox schrieb:


> Nämlich so:
> 
> 
> http://img32.*ih.us/img32/3004/warze.jpg


 
Ui gratuliere Matze, du scheinst ja nen schönen Aal gefangen zu haben die Tage!
Meiner war aber auch gut.. die Warze hab ich heut noch!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> @Rubberduck
> 
> Du hast doch verstanden was er meint oder nicht?



@sundvogel
giftig hätte/habe ich verstanden, aber das mit dem Face (immer noch) nicht...

...das war mir dann schon ein Postig wert


----------



## celler (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Norbi schrieb:


> (aal=aasfresser)
> Das würde ich mal überdenken!!!!!


 

ich stell mich inne ecke un schäm mich.
hätte vielleicht erstmal mit lesen sollen und mein mund halten.
voll der schachsinn den ich da mal aufgenommen hab und hier wieder gegeben hab.
sorry für mein post.........


----------



## BigGamer (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> @sundvogel
> giftig hätte/habe ich verstanden, aber das mit dem Face (immer noch) nicht...


 
Damit wird wohl Fa*k*e gemeint sein...


----------



## celler (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*

jo denk ich auch....
fake=fälschung


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Damit wird wohl Fa*k*e gemeint sein...



|bigeyes ahhh, jetzt ja...

sorry, meine Kristallkugel ist derzeit in Inspektion |rolleyes

Aber, um Vorwürfen vorzubeugen, möchte ich auch noch etwas OnTopic beisteuern:

Ein Gerücht (oder Fake) würde ich das nicht nennen, denn wenn man z.B. bei Google den Begriff Aalblut eingibt, wird man mit entsprechenden Artikeln überhäuft. Links zu anderen Anglerforen möchte ich nicht posten, aber nehmen wir mal diesen hier, oder diesen.

Wer´s noch genauer haben möchte, kann noch nach Ichthyotoxin googlen...

|wavey:


----------



## donlotis (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*



Mr Fangnix schrieb:


> also ich hab mal ein aal gefangen  und hatte ein kleinen Kratzer an der Hand  am nächsten tag hatte ich da ne Warze war schon  sehr kurios ...



Da soll man eine Nacktschnecke drüberkriechen lassen und weg ist die Warze! Hab' ich mal gelesen... :q

Gruß donlotis


----------



## HOX (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*



donlotis schrieb:


> Da soll man eine Nacktschnecke drüberkriechen lassen und weg ist die Warze! Hab' ich mal gelesen... :q
> 
> Gruß donlotis



Aber nur bei Vollmond und zur vollen Stunde in der Mittsommernacht unter einem Holunderbusch.....


----------



## Stefan6 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Aalblut


----------



## HOX (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*

Wie geil ist das denn?!


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*

@Stefan6,zwei der besten Links,welche ich hier im Board so zu sehen bekam und noch so schön passend plaziert!

Taxidermist


----------



## Jean (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*

So lasst ihn doch, war ja nur ne Frage mit 2 Rechtschreibfehlern. Ist aber schon manchmal lustig was dann als Feedback kommt. Ich selbst habe ueber 15 Jahre gezielt auf Aal geangelt und einmal beim ausnehmen Blut in eine Schnittwunde am Mittelfinger bekommen. Der Finger war 3 Tage fast steif, ziemlich unbeweglich auf jeden Fall und taub. Danach war ich den Namen Fuck off wieder los, zum Glueck. Also vorsicht damit...|rolleyes


----------



## Willi62 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*

Ich würde das nicht so einfach belächeln.....#d
Ich habe vor ca. 15 Jahren Aalblut auf meinem Handrücken bekommen. Und ob mir das nun geglaubt wird oder nicht, ich habe tatsächlich kleine wenn auch sehr flache Warzen an den Stellen bekommen.

Vieleicht gibt es ja unterschiedliche Reaktionen auf Aalblut.


Gruß
Willi62


----------



## Silurid666 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*

kurz zu dem bei einigen noch verankerten vorurteil betreffend aal = aasfreser.

Das ist fast gänzlich unzutreffend. aale bevorzugen frischfleich - totes kleingetier wird nicht mehr angerührt wenn es (kann je nach wassertemperatur variieren) länger als fünf bis sechs stunden tot ist - deswegen auch die köderfische zwischendurch mal wechseln.
(ausnahme wäre bei akutem futtermangel)

man hört ja immer noch mal die alten geschichten von aalen die sich mit hilfe versenkter pferdeköpfe fangen liessen.
 nur hat das nichts damit zu tun, dass die sich an dem fleisch, hirn und sonstigem laben, sondern sich an den insekten und anderem kleingetier, dass sich an der leiche zu schaffen macht. zudem ist es ein wilkommenes versteck für die schlängler...

mfg


----------



## schadstoff (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*

So nebenbei der Wels "silurus Glanis" hat ebenfalls Ichtyotoxine im Blut und ist daher genauso giftig wie Aalblut was mich aber mal noch interresieren würde, ist ob das auch auf den Katzenwels zutrifft ?


----------



## solifischer (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*

Ok danke für eure Antworten und übrigens ich meinte nicht fiftig sondern giftig und als fake habe ich gemeint Scherz. 
Entschuldige für die Rechtschreibfehler aber war in Eile.


----------



## hecht 01 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist das Blut vom Aal fiftig?*

wußt ich gar nicht 

naja ich angle auch nicht auf aal


----------

